# Win everything



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2019)

WIN EVERYTHING!

Your views are very important to us, and will help us create even better products for you in the future. Complete our survey to be in with a chance of winning every existing Spitfire library!





Enter now: http://bit.ly/2OK8zSq


----------



## Denkii (Aug 2, 2019)

Must resist starting to hope...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 2, 2019)

Hopefully, that'll prove to be the most productive lunchtime activity ever..


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 2, 2019)

You have 0 things to lose by filling out information that either directly or indirectly effects the quality of the products in the market you're in.


----------



## yellowtone (Aug 2, 2019)

praying to all the gods....


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2019)

*Survey Completed*
"Thank you for taking the time to complete the survey. You have been entered into the competition to win Everything from Spitfire Audio. The winner will be picked at random and announced on Friday 9th August. Good luck!"
(Maybe this is will be my birthday present?)


----------



## BGvanRens (Aug 2, 2019)

Daniel said:


> *Survey Completed*
> "Thank you for taking the time to complete the survey. You have been entered into the competition to win Everything from Spitfire Audio. The winner will be picked at random and announced on Friday 9th August. Good luck!"
> (Maybe this is will be my birthday present?)



I have no words to add to this. I hope I have a great birthday present too!


----------



## AndyP (Aug 3, 2019)

winning means - a lot of work, listening to all the patches, maybe 1 - 2 new computers for the network. has anybody considered the consequences?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 3, 2019)

AndyP said:


> winning means - a lot of work, listening to all the patches, maybe 1 - 2 new computers for the network. has anybody considered the consequences?


Oh yeah, I spent a half hour fantasising about the practicalities. I made peace with the fact I’d never use it all. 

Then I snapped back to reality..


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 3, 2019)

Just created 12453 differents email addresses...


----------



## Consona (Aug 3, 2019)

leon chevalier said:


> Just created 12453 differents email addresses...


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 3, 2019)

I've just completed the survey though I've never had any luck with anything involving luck.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 3, 2019)

well, if I win I'm going with my computer to a monastery alone...


----------



## ReelToLogic (Aug 3, 2019)

While it would be awesome to win $20,000 worth of sample libraries, don't forget about the tax implications. Here in the US I believe it could amount to several thousand dollars that we'd have to pay the IRS next April - depending on the person's tax bracket. I'm not saying you shouldn't enter or that it wouldn't be good to win, it's just something to keep in mind...

EDIT: I'm not a tax professional so please see further comments on this topic below.


----------



## SBK (Aug 3, 2019)

I won!


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 3, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> While it would be awesome to win $20,000 worth of sample libraries, don't forget about the tax implications. Here in the US it could amount to several thousand dollars that we'd have to pay the IRS next April - depending on the person's tax bracket. Not saying you shouldn't enter or that it wouldn't be good to win, it's just something to keep in mind...



Would you have to pay tax on something that you have won? Is it considered to be some kind of lottery?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 3, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> You have 0 things to lose by filling out information that either directly or indirectly effects the quality of the products in the market you're in.



What about my personal info being used and sold to other entities to induce me to buy more products?


----------



## JEPA (Aug 3, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> What about my personal info being used and sold to other entities to induce me to buy more products?


induce me baby, I can resist everything!


----------



## robgb (Aug 3, 2019)

I never win anything, but I guess you can't win if you don't enter...


----------



## ReelToLogic (Aug 3, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Would you have to pay tax on something that you have won? Is it considered to be some kind of lottery?


Well I'm not a tax accountant, but I believe that money or things you win are taxable (over certain limits). Some quick Google searches seems to confirm this, but I'd love to be proven wrong. Again, I'm not an expert so please consult a tax professional if you win anything!


----------



## JT (Aug 3, 2019)

Exactly, I won a trip to Hawaii years ago, and I received a form at tax time telling me what the total cost of that trip was , and I had to declare that as income. The Spitfire everything bundle now is over $12,000.

I'm not criticizing Spitfire, I think this is very generous of them. But don't get caught by surprise if you win.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 3, 2019)

Not a tax liability here (I believe), but I am also not a tax professional (though my wife was a few years back). It would be considered a windfall and exempt from tax.


----------



## JT (Aug 3, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Not a tax liability here (I believe), but I am also not a tax professional (though my wife was a few years back). It would be considered a windfall and exempt from tax.



I don't know what country you're in, but in the US, windfalls from prizes is considered taxable income. Check with your accountant to be sure.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 3, 2019)

JT said:


> I don't know what country you're in, but in the US, windfalls from prizes is considered taxable income. Check with your accountant to be sure.


Down Under.
@Holden Sandman might have some input as he is probably more across legal and possibly tax implications of something like this.


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 3, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> Well I'm not a tax accountant, but I believe that money or things you win are taxable (over certain limits). Some quick Google searches seems to confirm this, but I'd love to be proven wrong. Again, I'm not an expert so please consult a tax professional if you win anything!



Don't get me wrong, I wasn't trying to imply that you were wrong. I was just curious, because I never thought of it like this. In The Netherlands you have to pay taxes when you win in a (non-state) lottery and I was wondering whether this would fall in the same category. Now I think about it, my mum once won a car in a lottery and she could choose between the car or the money it was worth. If she chose the latter then she had to pay taxes, but not when she chose the car. So maybe over here there is a difference between winning money or "goods".

Anyway, just being curious.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 3, 2019)

The Everything bundle does not represent any financial value, I think, once you own it. You cannot resell it. I doubt we will be taxed over it.


----------



## JT (Aug 4, 2019)

Of course sample libraries and the everything bundle have a financial value. When we buy these libraries we can claim them as business deductions if you are making a living using them. As has been stated,check with your tax professional.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 4, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> What about my personal info being used and sold to other entities to induce me to buy more products?



It’s worth having a look at our Privacy policy if you’re concerned about this. You can choose what information you receive from us by setting your communication preferences on our site. We are fully compliant with GDPR which I believe prohibits the sale of customer data without the customer’s permission.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 4, 2019)

From "How to Calculate Tax on Prizes Won"


_For those who win noncash prizes, things get a little more complicated. Taxpayers often ask, “If you win a car how much are the taxes?” As it turns out, the amount they’ll owe is a percentage of the fair market value for the item. The entity issuing the prize is the one responsible for figuring that out and issuing you a Form 1099 that details the amount in Box 3, which is designated as “Other.” Here, they state the value of any prize issued to you, as well as federal income tax that was withheld from those winnings.

The problem with winning merchandise, though, is that you may not have the cash on hand to pay taxes on the item. The federal government still wants its 25 percent when you are issued the prize, and if you won a $50,000 car, that’s a full $12,500, and that doesn’t include the cost of registering and insuring your new vehicle. If the prize issuer offers cash to take care of the taxes, you’ll be taxed on that gift, as well._

* :emoji_yen: *​
The question is one that only @SpitfireSupport can answer. Are they going to issue a 1099 next January to the winner, and what number will be on it? This amount will be added on to your yearly income for 2019, and the amount you're taxed will have to do with the amount you made.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 4, 2019)

To further complicate it... the car is not something you'd be writing off as a deductible on your taxes. But every cent I've spent at spitfireaudio.com I've written off as a business expense.

I don't have the answer to this I let my CPA deal with this stuff. But in a common sense sort of way, yes the goverment taxes winnings, but I'm going to turn around and write those winnings off as business expenses anyway, so to me it sounds like a wash. I would have no problem with not reporting this to the IRS. And there's no way they would ever track it down from an overseas company. Maybe there'd be an issue if someone from UK won.

There's also a minimum amount that you actually have to report. Probably not applicable here but in the US I think it is or was $599. It's why in the states where pull tabs are legal in bars that is a very very popular prize to win. If you already had a bunch of spitfire stuff anyway it would bring the total prize amount down and you could always break it up into individual downloads as needed and each download could be under $599.

NOTE: THIS IS ALL HYPOTHETICAL SPECULATION I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 4, 2019)

I guess it depends on the country of residence of the person who is going to win.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 4, 2019)

You all have one less person to compete with because I'm not going to sign up.  

I totally get how a pro would want infinite tools but I'm an amateur and the ONLY thing I want to do is fill up every moment I have left making music. Today I have more than enough libraries to do that for the rest of my life. 

I simply don't have the time to spend exploring all those libraries. Every preset? Every articulation? What's the point if you don't know them as well as you do the ones you use every day today? 

I'll buy the extensions of what I already own and love: Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, Bohemian Viola, more Tarilonte, sequels to The Orchestra, Inspire 3, etc. When there's a piece I'm doing that needs something, I'll get it. And when there is an exciting new library that looks like it will inspire me, yeah I'll get that too. 

But I will keep buying libraries one at a time, after I've studied the demos, and thought about each one at length. If I can't come up with the money for it, then I am certain I can't come up with the time for it or the real need for it. I'll keep making $$ so that is always possible.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## chillbot (Aug 4, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> But I will keep buying libraries one at a time, after I've studied the demos, and thought about each one at length.


Sometimes I buy libraries without listening to a single demo or walkthrough. (Based on the developer's history though.)
Othertimes I buy libraries and then forget I have them.

Oh well.

Maybe I should hire you to be my Official Library Purchaser™ .


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 4, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Sometimes I buy libraries without listening to a single demo or walkthrough. (Based on the developer's history though.)
> Othertimes I buy libraries and then forget I have them.
> 
> Oh well.
> ...


And I'll hire you to be my Official Desk Purchaser.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 5, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I simply don't have the time to spend exploring all those libraries. Every preset? Every articulation? What's the point if you don't know them as well as you do the ones you use every day today?


One reason why I still use some Miroslav patches is because I know they work in context.
If I imagine to test the spitfire monsterlibrary step by step I already see that I will hardly come to make music ... for a longer time.
Which doesn't mean that if I won, I'd turn her down.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2019)

No i think is possible proof my address with my ID card i dont passport.


----------



## Denkii (Aug 5, 2019)

JPQ said:


> No i think is possible proof my address with my ID card i dont passport.


I don't mean to be rude but..............................................................what?


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2019)

Denkii said:


> I don't mean to be rude but..............................................................what?


i mean i dont have passport but they need proof if i win my address.


----------



## yellowtone (Aug 5, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I totally get how a pro would want infinite tools but I'm an amateur and the ONLY thing I want to do is fill up every moment I have left making music. Today I have more than enough libraries to do that for the rest of my life.
> 
> I'll buy the extensions of what I already own and love: Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, Bohemian Viola, more Tarilonte, sequels to The Orchestra, Inspire 3, etc. When there's a piece I'm doing that needs something, I'll get it. And when there is an exciting new library that looks like it will inspire me, yeah I'll get that too.



Curious @TigerTheFrog, which libraries did you start with and what kind of music are you creating? While I am very hopeful to win the Everything set from SF, I'm also trying to take the advice I hear many great composers/writers using that it's not the volume of instruments you have but how well you use the ones you have. Granted, if you're writing pop and you don't have a drum set you may be in trouble, but beyond the basics - which need to be mastered - I like your sentiment that you bought and mastered your basics, and in the future you will buy that which serves the song. I'm interested to know how you approached buying your "basics" or bread & butter libraries and how long it took for you to feel like you're able to get what you need from them (maybe "mastery" is too ambitious a word")?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 5, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> Curious @TigerTheFrog, which libraries did you start with and what kind of music are you creating? While I am very hopeful to win the Everything set from SF, I'm also trying to take the advice I hear many great composers/writers using that it's not the volume of instruments you have but how well you use the ones you have. Granted, if you're writing pop and you don't have a drum set you may be in trouble, but beyond the basics - which need to be mastered - I like your sentiment that you bought and mastered your basics, and in the future you will buy that which serves the song. I'm interested to know how you approached buying your "basics" or bread & butter libraries and how long it took for you to feel like you're able to get what you need from them (maybe "mastery" is too ambitious a word")?



I got into this in 2016. My process is to make a spreadsheet of every library that I want, including the price I think I can get it at during BF. Everything I have was purchased very slowly, one at a time, almost always during sales. 

My orchestral library is the Cinematic Studio series and always will be. I was fine with just CSS and CSP until CSSS and CSB came out. Lately I bought the Spitfire Studio Woodwinds for $150 and they will fill the bill until CSW. While I have made a few dumb purchases during sales, I have no plans to ever buy any more big orchestral libraries from Spitfire or Orchestral Tools or 8Dio or anybody, unless there is something singular, Tundra-ish about them.

I have a passion for "out front" solo instruments like Bohemian Violin and Cello, and I pick one up now and then. I own the Fluffy Woodwinds and have been picking up the 8Dio Claire series during sales. I have several pianos (including Malmsjo) and guitars from OTS, Indiginus, and one from AmpleSound. I'm sure I'll keep buying solo instruments because they give me joy. Solo Opera Legato is the best example.

I have a special fondness for world instruments, so I have EthnoWorld 6, World Suite, some Evolution percussion, many Tarilontes (gonna buy more), and some solo instruments like accordions.

I have Komplete Ultimate, Omnisphere, Keyscape, Tundra, Inspire 1 and 2, Amadeus, and The Orchestra.

I have collected inexpensive libraries from companies like FrozenPlain and stuff from KontaktHub.

There is more, but I'm ashamed to even admit it. I don't need more than the too much that I already have. If I can't make music with all that, there is something really wrong with me.


----------



## yellowtone (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you for the insights @TigerTheFrog, very cool. Do you mostly make orchestral music or soundtracks or ? Seems like maybe a mix given some of the guitar and piano solo instruments.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 5, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> Thank you for the insights @TigerTheFrog, very cool. Do you mostly make orchestral music or soundtracks or ? Seems like maybe a mix given some of the guitar and piano solo instruments.


A mix, but more songwriting than soundtrack.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 5, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> You all have one less person to compete with because I'm not going to sign up.
> 
> I totally get how a pro would want infinite tools but I'm an amateur and the ONLY thing I want to do is fill up every moment I have left making music. Today I have more than enough libraries to do that for the rest of my life.
> 
> I simply don't have the time to spend exploring all those libraries. Every preset? Every articulation? What's the point if you don't know them as well as you do the ones you use every day today?


You know what? I think you have a good point and I'll follow your example.

And also I'd probably get a crushing sense of guilt if I were to win this, because I'm just not good enough as a composer to even scratch the potential of such a huge collection. And I'm just a hobbyist, I'd feel like taking something important away from someone who needs it more. This could be a gamechanger for someone just starting out and wanting to go pro, whereas I would still stay a hobbyist. 

Good luck to y'all!


----------



## Diablo IV (Aug 5, 2019)

If I won (99.99999% I won't, lol) you can send me the codes and emtpy hard drives , and then I can put there myself all the downloaded stuff. I'd pay a fee for the bandwidth if that is a concern (I hope just a few bucks? lol) and taxes evaded period. Although around here I shouldn't have to pay anything. I've bought stuff from UK through ebay (a snare DW) didn't have to pay a dime. Cheers.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 25, 2019)

even my email is messing with me XD

*shakes fist at spam email*


----------



## bun (Oct 4, 2019)

So um has anyone won this?


----------



## bun (Oct 8, 2019)

Spitfire Team said:


> WIN EVERYTHING!
> 
> Your views are very important to us, and will help us create even better products for you in the future. Complete our survey to be in with a chance of winning every existing Spitfire library!
> 
> Enter now: http://bit.ly/2OK8zSq


Poke poke is there an announcement of anyone winning this?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 8, 2019)

Why do people care who won this? The person who did is probably wise to just lay low.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 8, 2019)

Because it's exceedingly annoying to keep being suckered into these types of raffles and never hearing about anyone ever winning them. Which makes them feel like confidence schemes.

Heavyocity never seemed to have announced a winner for theirs either.


----------

